#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Payment Processing >  >  Create paypal account as a different country?

## Jay

I have Malaysian paypal account. But they don't provide personal payment facility. It made me consider going to another country paypal. Which is the best?

Singapore
Philippines

Thanks!

----------


## Beacon

> I have Malaysian paypal account. But they don't provide personal payment facility. It made me consider going to another country paypal. Which is the best?
> Singapore
> Philippines
> Thanks!


If you want to get it from APAC countries then go with Singapore PayPal. But, ready for grey hat to have a stealth account then try UK account, you'll get good perks when the account is turning as one hell of a good reputed personal/business account.

----------


## Jay

> If you want to get it from APAC countries then go with Singapore PayPal. But, ready for grey hat to have a stealth account then try UK account, you'll get good perks when the account is turning as one hell of a good reputed personal/business account.


Does Singapore paypal allows personal payment?

----------


## thiru

Create US/CA PayPal if you can extra spend 3-4$ for UK/CA mobile number.

----------


## Beacon

> Create US/CA PayPal if you can extra spend 3-4$ for UK/CA mobile number.


Getting VCC verified paypal isn't a problem! The problem will starts when the account got limited with big amounts (:, Gone are the days like submitting fake proof's, from 2017 paypal use different advanced technologies to verify the image correlation ratio and its authenticity connecting with multiple FinTech and Public API's. 

My suggestion is try to get a legit account through Singapore or other allowed APAC countries instead of EU,USA.

----------

